# Below Water---Oliver Lucanus



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Mods please feel free to add this to the review section with a thumbs up.

I'm probably like most folks in that I like to see my fish prior to paying out some hard earned dollars. However last week Oliver was headed down to the CAOAC convention. I contacted him and asked if he was delivering that weekend and would he consider bringing down a small order for me. He responded promptly and indicated he would deliver and needed my order by Thursday, alos cash at pick-up would be fine.

Oliver arrived Friday afternoon and deliver me 6 A. Purple (sp) and 8 Pelvicachromis taeniatus Moliwe. The fish were well packaged and looked to be in great shape. 

These guys have been in my tanks for 3 days now, everyone is doing great, eating well and looking healthy. 2 of my taeniatus females are already doing that fancy dance for the dominant male of the group (3m/5f is the mix).

If your looking for quality fish, that you don't find in your local fish stores then please keep [email protected] water in mind.

Tony


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Hack02 said:


> Mods please feel free to add this to the review section with a thumbs up.
> Oliver arrived Friday afternoon and deliver me 6 A. Purple (sp) and 8 Pelvicachromis taeniatus Moliwe. The fish were well packaged and looked to be in great shape.
> 
> Tony


how much were the Moliwe?


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Pelvicachromis taeniatus Taeniatus Moliwe lg $ 15.00 each, 8 @ $12.00.


----------

